# Colt with plunge vs DeWalt 611



## chrisexv6 (Apr 22, 2008)

In the market for a small(er) router. Already have 2 DW618s and a table-mounted 6518. Looking at the trim router for some speaker enclosure work (circle cutting and recessing the drivers, trimming veneer, etc)

Since the DWP611 came out Ive always wanted a reason to buy it, but I thought I read (fairly recently) that they changed the configuration of the handles on the plunge base...making them "offset", and a little uncomfortable. Is that true?

Unfortunately my local options are very limited....HD used to carry both the Bosch and DeWalt, now they carry neither. Lowes carries the Bosch (but not the DeWalt anymore), but without the plunge base so I cant touch/feel the real thing.

I know this is a pretty common question around here, but what are the current opinions on these two?

Thanks in advance.

-Chris


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

chrisexv6 said:


> In the market for a small(er) router. Already have 2 DW618s and a table-mounted 6518. Looking at the trim router for some speaker enclosure work (circle cutting and recessing the drivers, trimming veneer, etc)
> 
> Since the DWP611 came out Ive always wanted a reason to buy it, but I thought I read (fairly recently) that they changed the configuration of the handles on the plunge base...making them "offset", and a little uncomfortable. Is that true?
> 
> ...


Hi Chris - kind of a sticky question. You are asking about the ergonomics and what would be comfortable and what would not.. I can answer that for me, but it may not be right for you. Aside from lowes and HD are there any other places around that may stock those? If it helps, my colt plunge feels and acts very similar to the Bosch 1617 plunge base. Good Luck


----------



## chrisexv6 (Apr 22, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Hi Chris - kind of a sticky question. You are asking about the ergonomics and what would be comfortable and what would not.. I can answer that for me, but it may not be right for you. Aside from lowes and HD are there any other places around that may stock those? If it helps, my colt plunge feels and acts very similar to the Bosch 1617 plunge base. Good Luck


Unfortunately no. Kinda stinks but I dont know of any other local place that might have either of them. Woodcraft *might* but they are far from local to me.

To complicate matters, I have HD gift cards that I want to use up, along with a 25.00 rebate from Bosch on any tool (since the batteries from the free battery offer from last summer took forever to get to me). But Im still really leaning towards the DeWalt, mostly because I love my current DeWalts and have seen a few too many posts about things with the Colt being out of alignment (collect runout, base not at 90 degrees, etc)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, did you read the comparison thread in this section? I like the Colt the best and it has a full round base that measures 5-1/2". The DeWalt 611 and the Trend T4 both have two sides flat. I felt the support was much better on the Colt. Check out the photos and opinions in the other thread. The Trend T4 was on sale for $70 online and that is less than 1/2 the price of the others.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Apr 22, 2008)

Yep, saw the article. Its basically why Im unsure between the two 

I cant find the Bosch with plunge base locally either. A few further-away Home Depots and Lowes might have just the Colt in stock so I can at least touch/feel it if they have a display model (they do NOT have a display model of the DeWalt, even if it is in stock)

For once Im trying to make an educated decision instead of just buying off the cuff, and what a pain it seems to be to do so


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Just my 2 cents, I have all 4 of the routers (Colt,DeWalt,T4, MLCS Marvel 41, and I like the 611 the best  it comes with many extras and you can get the extra items easy and cheap,like the edge guide,etc.etc.

==

==


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I bought the Bosch Colt/plunge, but the DW611 had me on the edge. Several things i liked about it (I was able to hold the fixed base version of both at a Lowe's once, but not the plunge for either). Final decision was that i'd read other 1617 owners comments about the "new" plunge base feeling like their 1617's, and the edge guide fit, i could use my Bosch templates, there was a degree of compatability.

For me it worked out without having held one. Spend a few extra dollars to buy from a vendor with a liberal return policy--and take the "plunge" on one of them!!
earl


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

*Mines are shorter than yours.*



chrisexv6 said:


> Unfortunately my local options are very limited....
> 
> -Chris


Hi to all.

After checked everything about these two routers I made the decision to buy DWP611´s combo. Since in my country this model is not available yesterday, after a live chat with them I placed the order to Rockler. Today I recived an e-mail from the vendor saying that they are not allowed to send power tools outside USA. Is there any logicall reason for that?

Best regards


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

papasombre said:


> Hi to all.
> 
> After checked everything about these two routers I made the decision to buy DWP611´s combo. Since in my country this model is not available yesterday, after a live chat with them I placed the order to Rockler. Today I recived an e-mail from the vendor saying that they are not allowed to send power tools outside USA. Is there any logicall reason for that?
> 
> Best regards


Hi Alexis - Sorry to hear about that. Likely some sort of political/legal thing, you may try to locate a local merchant that can import one. Lately, here in the US anyway, politics and logic seem to be mutually exclusive.:fie:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Alexis, I have been forwarding tools for members outside the US for a few years. I do this for the actual shipping cost only. I highly recommend insurance in case there is a problem. Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Chris, 
I was lucky enough to be able to try the Dewalt and the Bosch with the plunge base. I bought the Bosch because it had a smoother action and just sounded better when it was running. I haven't been disappointed.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, John.

I wrote to Rockler asking if it was possible to send the merchandise to a relative´s home in NY and they replyed to me saying that it can be done but if the tool is sent outside US later, it will not have any warranty.

Mike, I´ll send a PM ASAP.


----------

